# Rescued



## mylissyk

Welcome to the board. This group of people has done some wonderful things finding new homes with board members for a good number of dogs, so you may find Comet a great new home right here.

However, I would also really encourage you to contact the Golden Retriever rescues in and around your area to see if they can take him and put him in their adoption program. You can find a list of the rescue groups on this website, I really hope you will contact them.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up-

Contact poster if you're interested in Comet.


----------



## dcwest

Thanks everyone for your support. We have contacted our local Golden Rescue, however they just took in 30 puppy mill dogs (so great for the dogs to have a new life) and are a little backed up! So we wanted to exhaust all of our options for Comet.

A bit more on Comet:
Favorite snack - cheese
Favorite in home activity - watching the birds through the window
Best friend - Gracey the coonhound from daycare
Favorite place to nap - in his chair in the living room 
Loves to swim & play fetch - preferably both at the same time

Please let me know if you have any questions or want to know more!


----------



## mylissyk

Can you check with rescue groups a little further away from you?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your Comet is a beautiful boy, I hope a good home is found for him.

He reminds me alot of my Remy, I got him in a very similiar situation and condition.


----------



## magiclover

Bless you for putting Comet's needs first and finding him the right home. I'm sure it is difficult to give him up. He is very handsome.

The first two rescues below are in Wisconsin and the third one is in Northern Illinois. Transports can happen if you cannot get Comet to them. I know the Minnesota rescue is very busy right now but could they recommend one of the rescues to you? Certainly someone from here could step forward as well but you want to be sure that it is the right fit for him. Best of luck to you!


Golden Retriever Rescue of WI > Home


Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever, Inc.


asgoodasgold.org - Home


----------



## vcm5

He is adorable! If he was closer to me and it was a year or six months down the road, I would take him in an instant. Good luck! I hope someone is interested!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How much does he weigh? What can you tell me about his health background? Is he neutered? What are you asking for him?


----------



## GoldenCamper

Cathy's Gunner said:


> How much does he weigh? What can you tell me about his health background? Is he neutered? What are you asking for him?


Is Gunner looking for a friend? :curtain: Do I see a GRF transport thread coming up?:


----------



## dcwest

Hi Everyone! Thank you for the kind words and support. It is a great idea to speak with the Wisconsin rescue's and I will contact them.

A bit more information:
He is 80 pounds and 27 inches at the shoulder. Very standard Golden size. He is neutered and up to date on all his shots. 

In terms of his health, we don't know much about his first few months but assume he didn't have much care based on his condition. When we first brought him home he had some hot spots and ear infections that we discovered were from some allergies. 

We did the blood test on him (results will be sent to his new home) and learned he has some environmental allergies due to being kept inside his first full year (we think last summer was his first exposure to pollen). This is currently managed by putting benadryl in is food each meal. We did try him on rimadyl, but due to his food anxiety this just made him crazy.

He is also moderately allergic to chicken, so he is currently on a fish based food (Acana Pacifica).

A few other notes:
He currently doesn't use a crate - just has free roam of the first floor of our house. We did try a crate once and he was terrified of it - I think from being in one so much as a pup. With the proper stimulation he is great in the house, and even when he has high energy he has never destroyed anything of value - just some tupperware, the newspaper, etc.

If anyone is interested in meeting him, we are located in the Twin Cities but are willing to drive and meet you if it is reasonable.

We are asking for a small re-homing fee of $50.

Thanks!


----------



## maggsd

Although I'm from over the pond, I hope you find a loving home for Comet, as previously said, this Forum is fantastic and will help in whatever way they can. It must be very sad for you to have to give him up - I couldn't imagine having to do this. But credit to you for putting Comet's needs first, especially when he's had such an awful start to life.


----------



## dborgers

He's a beautiful boy.  Speaking from recent experience, this site is full of wonderful people. 

I suspect he'll have a new home shortly. And maybe even a fur brother or sister to play with.

This cannot be an easy decision for you. Rest assured he'll end up in a wonderful home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Any update on Comet?


----------



## dcwest

Hello Everyone, 

Thank you for all your support and thoughts as we find Comet a new home. We have been able to get him in to a foster home with our local GR rescue group. He will be going to live with a retired gentleman in the country, on a lake with plenty of room to run and be loved.

This has been very hard, but knowing he will be loved as he finds his future forever home is helping.

Thanks again,
Danielle & Comet


----------



## Fidelius

Hello,
First night on site. Is this thread really 10 months old? My situation is good for another Golden in my home. What happened with Comet? Are any dogs needing a home?


----------



## Fidelius

All right then = that's great!


----------



## Karen519

*Fidelius*

Fidelius

Yes, it really is 10 months old. Best to look at date first. Not enough people able to update the posts.
Look at the Golden Retriever Rescue near you and also on Petfinder for the shelters and rescues near you.
So glad you want to adopt-God Bless you!!

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...+Retriever&location=hASTINGS,+MN&distance=100


----------



## briggiemarie

*Re: 2 yo Golden in MN needs new home*

Hello. We are interested in learning more about Comet. Our family read about his experiences, personality and saw his photo. He is beautiful.

We have four daughters. I stay at home. Also, a yellow lab dog named Gage who is 5yrs old.

We live in Forest Lake and would be very interested in meeting Comet. We hope to hear from you as Comet has our four girls vote for #1!!!

Thanks. 
Bridget

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk

This thread is almost a year old and Comet went to rescue last year.


----------



## hanne2396

*Adopt - Rescue*

Hello,
My sister Brigitte lives in the MN area and is looking to rescue a dog for her family. She has fostered before and is looking to find a dog to be a forever member I am coming to visit from Maine and have a great Golden named Sammy...so of course I am hoping she will adopt a Golden. Is your pup still available to adopt? 
Hanne Hansen
[email protected]


----------



## nascar golden

have you found a new home for comet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

nascar golden said:


> have you found a new home for comet?


OP posted an update on 4/18/12-Comet was placed with the Local Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## jennakatnis

*Comet*

Has Comet found a home yet? I am going to be looking for a Golden in a few weeks. I bought a new house and I need to get my fence put up first. Which will happen as soon as spring arrives here in MN!!!  I was curious if you had founda home for Comet yet?


----------



## beemerdog

I would seriously love to take him in. But with me spending a week in the hospital every couple of months, (I'm there now) I'm afraid it just is not in the cards. 

I don't know what I'd do with him if I got the call that a new heart is waiting for me and I'd be in the hospital for a month.

Too bad, because I think I could make a good home for him otherwise.


----------



## truk&trail

Do you still have him? Just what I am looking for high energy field golden. He is beautiful. Looks like alot of fun. I live in the country with a huge fenced in yard.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

truk&trail said:


> Do you still have him? Just what I am looking for high energy field golden. He is beautiful. Looks like alot of fun. I live in the country with a huge fenced in yard.


OP posted an update on 4/18/12-Comet was placed with the Local Golden Retriever Rescue.

If you are interested in adopting, here is a link to the MN Golden Retriever Resuce in your state. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

There is one group, click on their name, their website and contact info will come up.

You can view available Goldens on their website, their Adoption Process, Policy, and Requirements.

You may even be able to submit an Adopt application on line through their site.

They have some beautiful Field Goldens available, just looked at them.


----------



## truk&trail

Was he placed with RAGOM? I have found that organization to be run by the most hypocritical group of people. My experience with them doesn't show they are familiar with golden attitudes and intelligence, especially in young dogs. If it's not to late to take him back I would take him tomorrow. I live in Minnesota too. I was turned down from them because I wanted to obedience train..... Like young dogs need. With a goal of getting AKC titles. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The OP did not name the group that took him, only that it was a local group.


----------



## truk&trail

It will be RAGOM. They are the only Golden retriever rescue in MN. All I can say is that poor dog. I watched some of the fosters with the foster dogs. Bit my tongue really hard. I don't know what the qualifications are but the way these dogs were handled was sad. It was not abusive in any way but it was over the top codeling. Hard to explain in writing but the same thing happened with the dog they brought to my home. Like l said I don't believe this organization has the animals best interest or families best interest in the right light. I was looking at a 2 year old male that RAGOM had in and out of 7 different homes.


----------



## truk&trail

Forgot to mention that I do have qualifications for saying this. I have been training dogs for almost 30 years and was an instructor for about 10 years at the obedience club in Duluth.


----------



## Nairb

truk&trail said:


> Forgot to mention that I do have qualifications for saying this. I have been training dogs for almost 30 years and was an instructor for about 10 years at the obedience club in Duluth.


I trained a Doberman there when I was 12. Maybe you were the trainer. I lived near Saginaw at the time. That was a long, long time ago.....


----------



## SheetsSM

truk&trail said:


> Was he placed with RAGOM? I have found that organization to be run by the most hypocritical group of people. My experience with them doesn't show they are familiar with golden attitudes and intelligence, especially in young dogs. If it's not to late to take him back I would take him tomorrow. I live in Minnesota too. I was turned down from them because I wanted to obedience train..... Like young dogs need. With a goal of getting AKC titles.


I'm guessing there is more to the story...as there always is.
My experience with RAGOM is nothing but positive. They came to the rescue for several goldens in Oklahoma who stood little chance of being adopted locally--they were able to take goldens that had been in long-term boarding due to various issues & were able to put them into foster homes & adopt out shortly thereafter. They've also been instrumental in rehabbing numerous goldens that came out of puppy mills.


----------



## truk&trail

The observations I had or maybe the person I was dealing with was not the brightest bulb. Like I said the dog I read about that got me involved with them is 2 and has been in 7 different homes since they have had him. 
If you read earlier comments they bundle all of the dogs in the same box. Not recognizing the different attitudes and thinking power they have especially the younger ones.
I am happy you had a positive experience with them. Just wondering did they give you any follow up?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM

truk&trail said:


> The observations I had or maybe the person I was dealing with was not the brightest bulb. Like I said the dog I read about that got me involved with them is 2 and has been in 7 different homes since they have had him.
> If you read earlier comments they bundle all of the dogs in the same box. Not recognizing the different attitudes and thinking power they have especially the younger ones.
> I am happy you had a positive experience with them. Just wondering did they give you any follow up?


I was a regular volunteer with the OK group, not a board member so not privy to such communication, but I was able to track the dogs through their adoptables listing which provides updates from the fosters. I was also able to see the success stories on their website & I periodically checked to see if any became "adoptable" once again (i.e. returned)--none were. It was a great fresh start for those goldens.

I'm wondering what training methods you use or what lifestyle components that went against their adoption policies. 

And I just want to note, having years of training experience is like a breeder who has been breeding for 40 years--it doesn't necessarily denote the quality.


----------



## truk&trail

I am glad that you and the animals you know had positive experience.
You are right to question me about the training. I belong to an obedience club that has about 15 trainers all with new ideas if the old ones don't work. I put AKC on both my Goldens. They were father and son. Thought I would have the puppy figured out, wrong they trained like night and day. I will say it was quite a humbling experience since they were both trained with the same group of people. We joked around that Tonka (the puppy) was adopted.
RAGOM does not like the idea that a choke collar MAY be needed. The people I have been in contact with find codling bad behavior is the way to do it. After explaining how all of this works it was still an issue. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden1s

I am very interested, have been searching for another golden since losing both of mine. I live in WI. Please let me know if he is still available.
Thanks
Debi


----------



## kacallaway

Did you try RAGOM? (ragom.org) Retrieve a golden of MN


----------

